# Dot tk?



## jreynolds725 (Oct 8, 2005)

OK i would like to setup a dot tk name but everytime i enter my website it rejects it and says it is not valid. I am using another free hosting site batcave.net. They gave me this free subdomain name i think its called mineralblue.batcave.net. I cannot get .tk to accept it as a link so that i can get a .tk name. Does anyone know where i can go get a free host that will also be compatible with .tk? thanks


----------



## grizzly_uk (Jul 28, 2006)

Okay, I just successfully set-up www.techsupport123.tk as a test, it directs to mineralblue*2*.batcave.net (i made it slightly different in case they only allow one redirect per target address)

I believe the problem was that you weren't typing in the full URL, i.e. you typed in mineralblue.batcave.net instead of *http://mineralblue.batcave.net/* so give that a try...goodluck!


----------



## gamerman0203 (Oct 28, 2005)

.tk domains are progressivly becoming blocked by most ISP's and other companies alike due to their free nature. Because they are free, they are easy places for hackers and suck to set up shop. Some ISP's are taking notice to this and blocking all .tk domains altogether. This maybe contributing to your issue.


----------

